# Tomb Kings using VC Skellie Conversions!



## ChankTheLank (Jan 15, 2011)

I've decided to start a Tomb Kings army using almost entirely new plastic models. In other words, no disproportionate over-sized skeletons in this army.

My core skeletons will be built mostly from Vampire Counts Skeletons. I have assembled a test model below.

His weapon is actually made from a shortened Great Weapon from the VC Grave Guard kit. His shield is the only official Tomb Kings bit, and will be glued on after painting...

























What do you think? More to come...


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

I'd say it looks good. Now can you do something about those atrocious skeletal mounts? I would be starting a TK army as well if it weren't for those horrible sculpts.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Interesting, I'll be seeing where this is heading.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks good. Look forward to seeing what else you do.


----------



## ChankTheLank (Jan 15, 2011)

Another example of a 2nd VC skellie turned Tomb Kings...

This one uses the open-mouthed skull from the Soul Grinder sprue. I had to cut off the spike and cut away the post on the neck join. The skull is the exact same proportions as the VC skeleton sprue skulls.

I think the scale-mail armour really suits the TK look.


----------



## ChankTheLank (Jan 15, 2011)

My Tomb Kings army is based on a city-state called Babilux (portmanteau of Babylon, Mesopotamia & Luxor, Egypt), which is a combination of Babylonian and Egyptian cultures. My Sphinx will be Lammasu of course (but very different from the Chaos Dwarf one).

The rank-and-file is to be made completely from Vampire Counts Skeletons converted into a Tomb Kings/Babylon style. I am using Grave Guard halberds turned into Hand Weapons, and my Light Armour skeletons will have Grave Guard armoured torsos painted in bronze.

The pics:










The Champion was constructed from Grave Guard legs, a VC skeleton ribcage and scale-mail helmet that was heavily altered with cutting and shaving. I used the VC skeleton Scimitar arm and replaced with TK Khopesh.




























Below is an Alligator skeleton model I purchased for 10 bucks at a "Smart Toys" store. I'm going to do a lot of chopping, re-positioning, and converting with additional bits to turn him into either a Warsphinx or an upright standing Collosus. As you can see he's pretty huge. I may use pieces of him to scratch-build a Screaming Skull Catapult.










And now here is a mock-up of my Liche Priest in progress. He's made from the plastic high elf mage kit (I have another mounted Liche Priest on the way). The head comes from Mantic's Ghoul sprue, but I have some better alternatives lined up...

Is the death mask a good idea for the Liche Priest? Because I could use the Empire Wizard head with golden mask and long beard as a Death Mask.










It's a very early stages mock-up, and I still need to do a lot more conversion and a bunch of greenstuffing.

What do you think so far?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Looking very nice so far. I am really looking forward to seeing some paint on these.

For the Liche I like the idea of the death mask, do you have a picture of the head you intend using?

The croc is going to make for a mighty beast of a mini.


----------



## ChankTheLank (Jan 15, 2011)

Some of the latest updates...

*Tomb Spider (Tomb Swarm)*

The cursed city of Babilux is known for incurring the wrath of the Nehekaran gods. With corrupted worship of deities and daemons abound, plagues of spiders burst through these forgotten sands. Those who dare enter the Necropoli of Babilux are often consumed by gigantic poisonous Tomb Spiders before ever reaching any riches.




























This swarm was made from a "Battle for Skull Pass" Forest Goblin Spider Rider. I started by snipping off the butt, and the front legs. Positioned the spider to come out of the ground, and replaced his front limbs with insectoid "Chaos Spawn" bits. The little black spiders all over the base, were cut out of the original decorative Spider Rider base, and glued onto this 40mm base.

I have plans and parts to make 2 more bases. I considered using him as a Tomb Scorpion, but I already have bits set aside to eventually make a plastic one. I think the Tomb Swarm rules are a little better suited for him anyway.

*Maphobetian Guard of Babilux*

Unwitting servants, even in death, to the Nehekaran daemon-god "Maphobet". With his icon raised high, sewing distrust amongst all other Tomb Kings.


















These guys still need their shield arms, but here is my 1st rank of Tomb Guard, including command. The Champion uses the skull face from the musicians horn. The Musician uses a Dwarf drum, and the drumstick was made from a peice of the TG musician horn + skull from TG weapon. The Standard Bearer's Scimitar blade and Icon come from the VC skeletons kit. The icon also has Blood Angel Sanguinary Guard wings, and a beastman skull from the Minotaur kit. The flag pole comes from the chariot kit. One of the heads I used comes from the Zombie kit.










More Maphobetians... One of them has a skull head taken from the TG icon. Since I am putting VC skeletons in my chariots, I am converting the spare Charioteers into Tomb Guard. 2 of them are pictured below. There are a fair amount of extra weapons and shields in the TG kit (at least enough for 4 of these guys).










The legs of the charioteers are strangely positioned, so I snipped them off from the pelvis, and re-positioned them to match the other TG. The heads are both from the new TG kit, but I removed the sun halos of course.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice builds mate. These guys are really shaping up nicely. Looking forward to seeing some paint on them.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

These are looking quite good. It's amazing just how much better the Tomb Kings can look with a little cross-range conversion. The base skeletons are just so...plain. =(


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Coming along very nicely.


----------

